# Sobre inversión en índices y guerra de guerrillas: Guerra Financiera Asimétrica



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2017)

Hola,
Ayer estaba buscando información sobre fondos value cuando, por pura casualidad, di con una serie de artículos sobre fondos indexados y, a pesar de que ya tengo el cupo cubierto en ese tipo de fondos, me quedé enganchado leyendo.
No sé si será un viejo conocido de por aquí, pero yo no lo había visto en la vida y me pareció muy digno de ser compartido con algunos de vosotros.
Quizá os parezcan una chorrada de artículos y a mí me gustaron sólo porque soy un apasionado de la estrategia militar, las armas y todo lo relacionado con la guerra, pero me parecieron muy interesantes, instructivos, divertidos, un poco políticamente incorrectos y, lo menos habitual en estos casos: muy bien escritos.
Curiosamente, el autor firma como Quiet Investment, que resulta ser una firma dedicada al Value Investing. Cosas veredes.
Y a los malpensados de siempre, NO, NO TENGO NADA QUE VER CON LA EMPRESA NI ME PAGAN POR HACERLES PUBLICIDAD, simplemente es que pasé un rato estupendo leyendo los artículos y me pareció buena idea compartirlos.
Es una saga de 10 artículos que se deben leer por orden, aunque yo empecé por el 6 porque llegué a través de un link que encontré en Invertirenbolsa.info

1. GFA o la Guerra Financiera Asimétrica del pequeño inversor
guerra financiera asimétrica del pequeño inversor

2. Enemigos indestructibles pero no invulnerables
Enemigos indestructibles pero no invulnerables en la GFA

3. Mercenarios de la Guerra Financiera Asimétrica
Mercenarios de la Guerra Financiera Asimétrica - Quiet Investment

4. Traidores, soplones y colaboracionistas
Traidores, soplones y colaboracionistas. GFA (4ª parte)

5. Los preliminares de la guerra
Los preliminares de la guerra. GFA (5ª parte)

6. El AK-47 de la inversión
http://quietinvestment.com/es/el-ak-47-de-la-inversion-gfa-6a-parte/

7. La democracia y la libertad financiera se defienden a tiros
http://quietinvestment.com/es/la-democracia-y-la-libertad-financieras-se-defienden-a-tiros-gfa-7a-parte/

8. El RPG-7 del inversor: el promedio del coste monetario
http://quietinvestment.com/es/el-rpg-7-del-inversor-el-promedio-del-coste-monetario-parte-8/

9. Los IEDs del inversor o cómo mejorar la rentabilidad de los índices
http://quietinvestment.com/es/los-ied-del-inversor-o-como-mejorar-la-rentabilidad-de-los-indices-gfa-9a-parte/

10. Ganando guerras y perdiendo batallas
http://quietinvestment.com/es/ganando-guerras-y-perdiendo-batallas-gfa-10a-parte/

Hay dos anexos y un epílogo también muy interesantes. Espero que os gusten.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (8 Ago 2017)

Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## Bohemian (8 Ago 2017)

Magnífico, estoy disfrutando Gonzalor !


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Magnífico, estoy disfrutando Gonzalor !



Me alegro de que te guste. A mí me pareció genial y por eso lo quise compartir. Es una pena (aunque lo entiendo) que la web no permita copiar los textos, porque me habría gustado hacerme un minilibro con ellos.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ago 2017)

Tipicas gilipolleces yankis para convencernos de que el individuo es amo y señor de su destino.

Los grandes inversionistas estaran muy contentos de que mas y mas tontos se crean estas chorradas.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Ago 2017)

Polepole dijo:


> Tipicas gilipolleces yankis para convencernos de que el individuo es amo y señor de su destino.
> 
> Los grandes inversionistas estaran muy contentos de que mas y mas tontos se crean estas chorradas.



¿Mejor dejarse aconsejar por "nuestro amigo el del banco", dejar los ahorros en una libreta para que se los coma la inflación, comprar pisos que nunca bajan o directamente no ahorrar nada y confiar en que Papá Estado nos mantenga cuando seamos viejos?
No digo que los artículos sean la Biblia, sólo que resultan muy interesantes y divertidos de leer y muestran una de las muchas estrategias de inversión en bolsa, que puede perfectamente combinarse con otras.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2017)

Un obrero dijo:


> Creo que me he leído todo lo que hay acerca de indexarse en los mercados pero nunca lo había visto de esta manera.
> 
> Un nuevo punto de vista a tener en cuenta



Yo tengo una parte de mis ahorros en fondos indexados y ETFs, otra parte en fondos gestionados y otra en acciones de empresas que me gustan. La indexación es una estrategia más. Lo único que me falta es algún fondo value.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (10 Ago 2017)

Pillo sitio para echarle un vistazo en cuanto pueda.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2017)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pillo sitio para echarle un vistazo en cuanto pueda.



Te lo recomiendo. No sólo por la información (no deja de ser un método de inversión más) sino por la forma de explicarla, original, políticamente incorrecta y divertida hasta el extremo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Ago 2017)

Bueno pues ya me lo he leido, es bastante interesante y básicamente es en lo que se fundamenta mi filosofía de inversión.

Aún, estando disponible y bien explicado, a la gente le sigue molando más el intradía, la especulación a cortoplazo y el forex en marcos de 1 minuto porque muchos son unos adictos a sus propias emociones y a la adrenalina, y este mecanismo del indexamiento convierte la inversión en algo aburrido ( pero efectivo)


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ago 2017)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya me lo he leido, es bastante interesante y básicamente es en lo que se fundamenta mi filosofía de inversión.
> 
> Aún, estando disponible y bien explicado, a la gente le sigue molando más el intradía, la especulación a cortoplazo y el forex en marcos de 1 minuto porque muchos son unos adictos a sus propias emociones y a la adrenalina, y este mecanismo del indexamiento convierte la inversión en algo aburrido ( pero efectivo)



Yo también soy bastante partidario de la indexación y, en general, de la inversión a largo plazo. Para estresarme ya tengo bastante con el curro y un hijo adolescente.
Y para evitar pensar en los vaivenes del mercado (y las puñeteras divisas) cada vez que compro una participación del VIG o cualquier otro ETF, no pienso que he invertido 70 u 80 € sino que me he gastado el equivalente a una cena fuera en subirme el sueldo anual un par de €.
Eso no quita que también compre acciones de grandes empresas pero eso me cuesta un poco más porque tienes que tomarte el trabajo de estudiar la empresa y pensar si su negocio tiene futuro o no.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Ago 2017)

Magnifico hilo, de los que aún justifican la existencia de este foro y seguir perdiendo el tiempo aquí. Mis 5 estrellas.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ago 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Magnifico hilo, de los que aún justifican la existencia de este foro y seguir perdiendo el tiempo aquí. Mis 5 estrellas.



Gracias, me pareció que merecía la pena compartirlo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Gracias, me pareció que merecía la pena compartirlo.



Si alguien sabe la forma de pasarlos todos juntos a un PDF sería de agradecer para guardarlo porque vale la pena


----------



## Los últimos españoles (13 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Me alegro de que te guste. A mí me pareció genial y por eso lo quise compartir. Es una pena (aunque lo entiendo) que la web no permita copiar los textos, porque me habría gustado hacerme un minilibro con ellos.



Online Convert :: Complementos para Firefox
:fiufiu:

Siempre hay una manera. Una vez convertido al formato que usted quiera, puede copiar el texto y maquetarlo al gusto.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ago 2017)

Rattus dijo:


> Online Convert :: Complementos para Firefox
> :fiufiu:
> 
> Siempre hay una manera. Una vez convertido al formato que usted quiera, puede copiar el texto y maquetarlo al gusto.



Muchas gracias, lo probaré.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo tengo una parte de mis ahorros en fondos indexados y ETFs, otra parte en fondos gestionados y otra en acciones de empresas que me gustan. La indexación es una estrategia más. Lo único que me falta es algún fondo value.



Hoyga, diganos que empresas le gustan a Hustéc, que Yo llevo tiempo mirando donde entrar y no me decido...( de ahí mi Nick )...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoyga, diganos que empresas le gustan a Hustéc, que Yo llevo tiempo mirando donde entrar y no me decido...( de ahí mi Nick )...



Estaría bien tener un hilo donde ilustres foreros hagan un analisis de las empresas en las que invierten y los motivos por los que lo hacen. Una cosa seria, mirando el mercado, ventajas competitivas, balances financieros, el marco regulatorio,etc.

En este foro no hay mucho de eso, el 90% estan tirando lineas en los graficos y mirando indicadores en intervalos de 15 min.

Yo basicamente me guio mucho por el criterio contrarian. Con esa acerté con Panasonic alla por 2013 cuando todo el mundo daba por hecho que se iba a la mierda (cotizaba a 5$ creo recordar) y luego se dio la vuelta y se puso a 13 o 14$. Por desgracia metí muy muy poca pasta.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoyga, diganos que empresas le gustan a Hustéc, que Yo llevo tiempo mirando donde entrar y no me decido...( de ahí mi Nick )...



Yo también quería ponerme ese nick, pero ya estaba cogido 

Yo hago aportaciones periódicas a 4 fondos indexados de Amundi:
-Japón
-Asia Pacífico sin Japón
-Zona Euro
-Europa incluyendo zona Euro, UK y zona ex-Euro
Son fondos muy baratos (0,30% de comisión anual) que en Self Bank se pueden comprar con un mínimo de 1000€ y hacer aportaciones adicionales a partir de 150€.
Aparte de los fondos también compro periódicamente 5 ETFs americanos: VYM, HDV y SCHD (acciones excluyendo REITs), VNQ (REITs) y JNK (bonos basura, pero de esta tengo muy poquito). Las tres primeras son bastante redundantes y quizá acabe concentrándolas sólo en una. 
De acciones individuales voy pillando muy poco a poco y aprovechando las pequeñas correcciones (está todo muy caro) algunas utilities americanas (AEP, DUK, EXC); MO, que ha bajado bastante últimamente; OHI (un REIT con buenos dividendos); un clásico dividendero aunque de crecimiento lento como AT&T; otras grandes empresas como ADM; GE o PFE; EPD, que fue una cagada porque no sabía que al ser una LP la hacienda americana te retiene casi el 40% de los dividendos; NRZ, un REIT financiero que tiene más peligro que una piraña en un bidet pero reparte un 12% de dividendos. Y estoy a la espera de una corrección para entrar en las clásicas: PG, KO, PEP, GIS, MMM, erc. Las tecnológicas no me acaban de atraer a pesar del crecimiento que han tenido (o tal vez por eso mismo), como mucho MSFT.
Los ETFs y acciones los compro en DeGiro, que permite una compra mensual de ETFs sin comisiones y acciones por poco más de 0,50€.
De Españolas compré muchas hace 4 ó 5 años, pero las vendí casi todas después de un subidón del IBEX, con buenas ganancias que tuve que compartir con Montoro muy a mi pesar, pero me sirvieron para compensar unas pérdidas que había tenido en mi primera incursión en la bolsa con el método de las tortugas. Ahora sólo tengo algunas SAN, Enagás, Gas Natural, Iberdrola y Abertis, que voy pillando en ING. Me gustaría entrar en Inditex, pero la veo demasiado cara de momento. El IBEX cada día me gusta menos.
Y eso es lo que tengo, poco a poco, sin prisas pero sin pausa y manteniendo todavía mucha liquidez porque soy un cagado y llevo años esperando esa corrección de USA que nunca llega.
A pesar de que toco muchas cosas, que nadie se piense que soy experto ni mucho menos.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 16:13 ----------

Me olvidaba de añadir los fondos de gestión activa, que contrato en Bankinter: dos europeos y uno global de renta variable y otro mixto global. Estoy planteándome entrar en uno de los de Magallanes.

Llevo poco invirtiendo, unos 5 ó 6 años, pero reconozco que era mucho más sencillo todo cuando tenía dos hipotecas: todo lo que ahorraba lo dedicaba a amortizarlas 

Me parece cojonuda la idea de usar el hilo para aportar ideas de inversión, especialmente mirando análisis fundamental aunque sin despreciar el análisis técnico. Los que saben de esto dicen que el fundamental sirve para seleccionar buenas empresas y el técnico para decidir cuándo comprarlas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo también quería ponerme ese nick, pero ya estaba cogido
> 
> Yo hago aportaciones periódicas a 4 fondos indexados de Amundi:
> -Japón
> ...



Púes me he leído los 10 consejos para el inversor (vago como Yo) y me ha gustado...tanto que me estoy mirando el buscador de Morningstar...8:...

PD: Veo que compartimos Bróker (aunque lo tengo en stand by)...antiguamente, cuando todo subía pa'rriba (épocas doradas 2003-2007) estaba en Renta 4 y gane bastante con ETF's de Gas Natural y Petroleo...luego vino Paco en 2009 con la rebaja y me pusieron lojete como la bandera de Japan...y desde entonces vivo en mi cueva y solo saco la patita para ver si llueve y eso...::


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Púes me he leído los 10 consejos para el inversor (vago como Yo) y me ha gustado...tanto que me estoy mirando el buscador de Morningstar...8:...



Si tienes tiempo, date un paseo por la web de Gregorio Hernández invertirenbolsa.info, ahí dan buenos consejos, hay buena literatura para aprender (yo me atreví a invertir a largo plazo leyendo la web y dos de sus libros) y tiene un foro con buenos hilos sobre fundamentales de empresas, sobretodo españolas, y algo de técnico. También hay algo de bolsa europea y americana, consejos fiscales, etc. Es un buen foro.
El otro día lo entrevistaron en "La Contra" de La Vanguardia. Sus libros no son ningún prodigio literario pero son muy didácticos y están explicados "para españoles" y con ejemplos y empresas más cercanas, lo que los hace muy fáciles de entender y rápidos de leer.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 17:43 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> PD: Veo que compartimos Bróker (aunque lo tengo en stand by)...antiguamente, cuando todo subía pa'rriba (épocas doradas 2003-2007) estaba en Renta 4 y gane bastante con ETF's de Gas Natural y Petroleo...luego vino Paco en 2009 con la rebaja y me pusieron lojete como la bandera de Japan...y desde entonces vivo en mi cueva y solo saco la patita para ver si llueve y eso...::



Yo no sufrí el crack del 2009 porque en aquella época "invertía" en sacarme deudas de encima, pero siempre lo tengo presente a la hora de comprar acciones, porque tarde o temprano habrá otro, y con los años de subida que llevamos da bastante canguelo entrar con todo de golpe. Por eso voy metiendo pasta de a poquito y cada semana puedo hacer dos o tres compras en plan miserable gracias a las comisiones de risa que cobra DeGiro (el otro día compré la espeluznante cifra de 3 acciones 3 de GE, unos 60€ ), pero como decimos aquí: "de mica en mica s'omple la pica", y entre esto, los ETFs que compro cada mes y las aportaciones a fondos, poco a poco y sin darme cuenta voy engordando la cartera. Si llega un crack gordo, lo ideal sería comprar mucho, pero eso requiere muchos huevos y vencer el instinto natural de huir hacia el búnker.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2017)

Me estaba mirando de entrar en la RV española con RV Metavalor FI (media de + 3,50 % a 10 años)...y en RV Europea el DB Platinum IV Croci Euro I1C (media de 5 % a 10 años ) ambas con comisiones de menos de 1%/año y a partir de 50 € para entrar...de mercado USA ó en otras divisas, no lo veo...entre cambio divisas y tributaciones extranjeras se puede perder mucho de lo que en teoría ganes...solo en €...8:


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Me alegro de que te guste. A mí me pareció genial y por eso lo quise compartir. Es una pena (aunque lo entiendo) que la web no permita copiar los textos, porque me habría gustado hacerme un minilibro con ellos.



Eso tiene fácil solución, entra en cada página con el nuevo navegador Edge de Microsoft y luego pulsas en el icono del libro(vista de lectura), eso limpia la página de todo y te permite ya copiar y pegar el texto, eso sí divide en 4 o 5 páginas cada web y hay que copiarlas de una en una.

Con Libreoffice queda perfecto con ilustraciones y tablas y todo.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Eso tiene fácil solución, entra en cada página con el nuevo navegador Edge de Microsoft y luego pulsas en el icono del libro(vista de lectura), eso limpia la página de todo y te permite ya copiar y pegar el texto, eso sí divide en 4 o 5 páginas cada web y hay que copiarlas de una en una.
> 
> Con Libreoffice queda perfecto con ilustraciones y tablas y todo.



Gracias por la sugerencia. Al final he usado el plug-in de Firefox que recomendaba Rattus y me ha quedado _niquelao_. Estoy acabando de maquetarlo y añadiendo otros artículos del mismo blog.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 20:08 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me estaba mirando de entrar en la RV española con RV Metavalor FI (media de + 3,50 % a 10 años)...y en RV Europea el DB Platinum IV Croci Euro I1C (media de 5 % a 10 años ) ambas con comisiones de menos de 1%/año y a partir de 50 € para entrar...de mercado USA ó en otras divisas, no lo veo...entre cambio divisas y tributaciones extranjeras se puede perder mucho de lo que en teoría ganes...solo en €...8:



Si usas DeGiro o IB, en los ETFs y acciones de USA sólo te retienen el 15% de los dividendos, que luego recuperas en la declaración de la renta en el apartado de doble imposición internacional, y tienen menos comisiones que los fondos: entre el 0,05 y el 0,12%. Eso sí, del azar del cambio de divisas no te libras, pero si vas a largo plazo no debería importante mucho. También creo que a día de hoy las acciones europeas están más baratas que las americanas.
Los fondos que citas no los he mirado, pero creo que son de gestión activa y las comisiones son más altas. Míralos en Morningstar y asegúrate.
Si buscas indexados puros y duros, los más baratos para Europa son los de Vanguard y Amundi, yo tengo los de Amundi porque los de Vanguard no los comercializan ni en Self Bank ni en Bankinter.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia. Al final he usado el plug-in de Firefox que recomendaba Rattus y me ha quedado _niquelao_. Estoy acabando de maquetarlo y añadiendo otros artículos del mismo blog.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...




Interesante....


----------



## Los últimos españoles (18 Ago 2017)

Ya me lo he leido. Gracias por tan excelente aportación gonzalor.
Por cierto, copiar el texto es facilísimo. Solamente hay que abrir los enlaces con el Firefox y "Abrir vista de lectura" 8:


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ago 2017)

Rattus dijo:


> Ya me lo he leido. Gracias por tan excelente aportación gonzalor.
> Por cierto, copiar el texto es facilísimo. Solamente hay que abrir los enlaces con el Firefox y "Abrir vista de lectura" 8:



De nada, para eso estamos.
Yo también los acabé copiando con el Firefox usando el plugin que sugeriste en tu post. Los descargué como docx y me quedaron hasta bien maquetados


----------



## Können (21 Ago 2017)

Lecturas interesantes, muchas gracias por el hilo.

En este subforo hay poco material sobre todo lo relevante a inversión en fondos, la mayoría de hilos tratan de oro, plata, pirita, latex, bitcoins, pollacoins, y asimilados.

Se agradece una mirada nueva y argumentada sobre otros instrumentos y estrategias inversoras.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (21 Ago 2017)

Buenísimo post. Muchas gracias. 
Estaría bien que tuviera algo de suscribirse por email.
Edit:lo acabo de ver.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (24 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta. 
Existe algun indice de las por ejemplo 5000 empresas mas grandes a nivel global?
Algo asi como el SP500 mundial. 
Gracias.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2017)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Existe algun indice de las por ejemplo 5000 empresas mas grandes a nivel global?
> Algo asi como el SP500 mundial.
> Gracias.



Hay ETFs para todos los gustos. A nivel global:

"índice MSCI World. El índice MSCI World, es un índice ponderado de capitalización bursátil ajustada al free float. Su objetivo es replicar la rentabilidad del mercado de renta variable en los países desarrollados. Debido a que el índice MSCI World se basa en los países desarrollados, su rentabilidad es similar a la que obtiene el índice G7.
Los países desarrollados que forman parte del índice MSCI World son Australia, Austria, Bélgica, Canadá, Dinamarca, Finlandia, Francia, Alemania, Hong Kong, Irlanda, Israel, Italia, Japón, Países Bajos, Nueva Zelanda, Noruega, Portugal, Singapur, España, Suecia, Suiza, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos."

Yo empezaría mirándome estos tres:

-Amundi ETF MSCI World
-iShares MSCI World ETF
-Vanguard Total World Stock Index Fund ETF Shares

Estas tres gestoras suelen tener comisiones muy bajas y sus ETFs mucha capitalización.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (1 Sep 2017)

Gracias!
Estoy pensando si aplicar todo lo aprendido a un solo indice de esos o una combinacion como:
Sp500, euro stockxx, algun mercado emergente de asi. 
Aunque en ese caso no sabria que peso darles. 
Por cierto existe algo robo-advisor que haga todo esto automaticamente?


----------



## Masateo (1 Sep 2017)

A ver si me los leo todos, tienen buena pinta. Me encanta el estilo de AynRandiano2.

Ĉi-tio mesaĝo estas sendita per poŝtelefono.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Sep 2017)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Gracias!
> Estoy pensando si aplicar todo lo aprendido a un solo indice de esos o una combinacion como:
> Sp500, euro stockxx, algun mercado emergente de asi.
> Aunque en ese caso no sabria que peso darles.
> Por cierto existe algo robo-advisor que haga todo esto automaticamente?



No sé yo si me fiaría mucho de los robo-advisors, pero en mi caso estoy sobreponderando un poco Europa y Asia-Pacífico sobre USA. De todos modos, USA aunque me resulte caro, es el mercado que más me gusta, y cuando haya una corrección en el SP500 todas las bolsas irán detrás, por eso mis compras periódicas son muy pequeñas y mantengo mucha liquidez. Eso sí, llevo desde 2013 esperando esa puñetera corrección que nunca llega.


----------



## Shavi (3 Sep 2017)

Muy interesante.


----------



## jaime-lannister (4 Sep 2017)

Interesante, me suscribo para leerlo luego.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Abr 2018)

La semana pasada recibí un mensaje privado de Value Investing (parece que se han registrado en Burbuja) agradeciéndome el hilo y anunciando el próximo lanzamiento de un libro sobre este tema donde, al parecer, se incluirán estos y otros artículos. Creo que puede ser una lectura muy interesante.
P.D.: insisto en que no tengo ninguna relación con Value Investing y que simplemente he difundido sus artículos porque me han parecido excelentes.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Abr 2018)

La página a día de hoy está caída.


----------



## Nerblu (29 Abr 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> La semana pasada recibí un mensaje privado de Value Investing (parece que se han registrado en Burbuja) agradeciéndome el hilo y anunciando el próximo lanzamiento de un libro sobre este tema donde, al parecer, se incluirán estos y otros artículos. Creo que puede ser una lectura muy interesante.
> P.D.: insisto en que no tengo ninguna relación con Value Investing y que simplemente he difundido sus artículos porque me han parecido excelentes.



¿Podria compartir el PDF que recopilasteis? la pagina esta caida y muchos no hemos podido leerlo


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Abr 2018)

Nerblu dijo:


> ¿Podria compartir el PDF que recopilasteis? la pagina esta caida y muchos no hemos podido leerlo



Acabo de comprobar que está caída, pero no sé desde cuándo, además pone "This website has been suspended", raro raro. He buscado en Google y parece que los artículos ahora están en Inbestia.com:

La GFA o Guerra Financiera Asimétrica


----------



## Nerblu (1 May 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Acabo de comprobar que está caída, pero no sé desde cuándo, además pone "This website has been suspended", raro raro. He buscado en Google y parece que los artículos ahora están en Inbestia.com:
> 
> La GFA o Guerra Financiera Asimétrica



Muy bueno, gracias por compartir nuevamente


----------



## Quiet Investment (14 May 2018)

*Publicación del libro "La Guerra Financiera Asimétrica"*



gonzalor dijo:


> La semana pasada recibí un mensaje privado de Value Investing (parece que se han registrado en Burbuja) agradeciéndome el hilo y anunciando el próximo lanzamiento de un libro sobre este tema donde, al parecer, se incluirán estos y otros artículos. Creo que puede ser una lectura muy interesante.
> P.D.: insisto en que no tengo ninguna relación con Value Investing y que simplemente he difundido sus artículos porque me han parecido excelentes.



Hola Gonzalo y a todos los participantes del foro. Ma llamo Santiago y soy uno de los dos componentes de *Quiet Investment*.

Antes de nada queremos agradeceros vuestros comentarios y el interés que habéis tenido en los post que hemos publicado.

En estos momentos nuestra web está deshabilitada por mantenimiento técnico pero esta misma semana volverá a estar accesible.

Nos gustaría confirmar la publicación del libro a lo largo del mes de Junio que además, llevará un prólogo de Value School, lugar donde se hará la presentación del mismo y que será retransmitida en directo por el canal de youtube de VS.

Para quien quiera estar al tanto de todo lo relacionado con el libro os recomiendo que visitéis nuestro perfil en Twitter (@quietinvestment) o nuestra web en cuanto vuelva a estar accesible.

Muchas graciasa a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Quiet Investment (21 Jun 2018)

Hola de nuevo a todos, por si a alguien le interesa, La guerra financiera asimétrica ya está disponible en Amazon y la librería de Value School. Hemos hecho la presentación en la sede de Value School y se ha emitido en streaming por su canal de youtube. En un par de días, una vez editado, el vídeo estará disponible en su canal para que cualquiera pueda verlo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Higadillas (19 Sep 2019)

Subamos este temazo


----------



## ACICUETANO (19 Sep 2019)

Esto es un chinchetazo de libro


----------

